# bbs rc wheels on mk6 jetta



## daytoona (May 12, 2012)

i bought a set of bbs rc wheels (5x100) and i want to put them on my mk6 jetta sportline (5x112) i currently have 17" joda wheels on the car, what are my options as far as making the 5x100 rc wheels fit my car?

any help would be greatly appreciated.
thanks,
dave.


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

adapters


----------



## daytoona (May 12, 2012)

ripNdip said:


> adapters


okay cool, do you know what the offsets are and if they will work using adapters? i dont want the wheel sticking out too far


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

First you got to tell us more about the wheels you bought... width and offset..


----------



## daytoona (May 12, 2012)

87vr6 said:


> First you got to tell us more about the wheels you bought... width and offset..


they are bbs rc wheels 18x7.5 ET38
mk4 gli wheels


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

ripNdip said:


> adapters


for some reason i think this "might" be a bad idea.. i was told long ago that it was okay to use adapters when going from a smaller to a larger bolt pattern, the opposite could become a safety issue, your choice. 

on another note, don't mkv/vi have a higher offset than the mkiv's? using an adapter will lower the offset even further and you might poke, and stretching on a 7.5 really isn't an option.

just my $0.02


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

you would need to get the smallest adapter which would be 15mm. so you would be at et23 which is low but they are only 7.5s. i think with a 205/40 or 215/40 depending on how low you are you would be fine.


----------



## daytoona (May 12, 2012)

okay awesome, thanks for the info,
the wheels on my car now are 225/45/r17 x7.0 et 54
and the bbs wheels i have are 225/40/r18 x7.5 et 38.

with 15mm spacers will this work on my car?
thanks!


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

imagine your current wheels sticking out 37mm's (1.45669 inches) more, that's where your rc's will sit with 15mm adapters. :beer:


----------



## daytoona (May 12, 2012)

fantastic, thank you very much for the info everyone!


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

i strongly advise you to check your gap, if those wheels are going to stick out more than 37mm's (1.45669 inches) from your current.. it's going to look stupid


----------



## GTIDamien_407 (Nov 23, 2008)

find some 5x112 rcs from an audi


----------



## daytoona (May 12, 2012)

yeah i have already put them for sale, if anyone knows where i can get some 5x112 18 inch rcs please let me know, also if anyone wants to buy some 5x100 rcs 18 inch please pm me lol


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

daytoona said:


> yeah i have already put them for sale, if anyone knows where i can get some 5x112 18 inch rcs please let me know, also if anyone wants to buy some 5x100 rcs 18 inch please pm me lol


saw this one coming..


----------



## daytoona (May 12, 2012)

foundubbedriver said:


> saw this one coming..


got a really good deal on them so not really too concerned, thanks tho. :wave:


----------

